# Boat Manufacturing



## Mannys1264

Hey Im new to this forum but due to the response I've gotten on THT documenting my odyssey of starting my boat business (WhiteTip Boats), i've decided to bring my story here. I have never built a boat nor have I ever done any real work on a boat before. I'm just a guy that saw an opportunity and despite everyone telling me it was a stupid idea I decided to put a team together and go for it. 


My first model will be a 15'2" skiff. I have taken it from an Idea to a plug, to a mold in about 2 months. I am now in the process of finishing up the deck and floor plug. I have really found the community very helpful with ideas and resources. Here is my original thread on THT.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/521976-boat-manufacturing.html

and here are some photos of my process. 


Here is the plug we had build from the design files we made up, laying the glass for the mold









Reinforcing the mold with wood


















Finishing up the structure and flipping the mold









The moment of truth, pulling the plug


















Polishing and waxing










here is the frankenstein deck plug. Made from wood, bond, glass and boat parts










and here is the plug as it sits today, being sanded, and ready for the non skid pattern to be applied


----------



## cutrunner

Very cool. Not being negative here, but your hull from what I can see appears to be an almost exact clone of a hobie power skiff


----------



## Mannys1264

Thats not negative at all, thats a great boat. The strakeless design is similar, mine is a bit wider, totally flat deck and less of a deadrise but close.


----------



## yeffy

Jetcraft offered the hobie in this model(I have one) Called it the flats model. Flat deck and all I like the recessed area in the back. Seat cushion I'm assuming?Self bailing scuppers or is there a bildge area? I like the build I think if it performs like my hobie you'll have a great boat on your hands. Thanks for posting


----------



## Brett

Oh, man....I'm getting a flashback high just from seeing the red tooling gelcoat! 

Welcome to the forum, Manny.
Always good to see another project in the works.


----------



## Gramps

Looks good Manny! Can't wait to see it progress. 

Just read the thread on THT, boy there are some negative folks over there! Keep your head up, you're doing great.


----------



## cutrunner

Looks like its a really cool flats skiff!
What's the specs on it?
Length, width, deadrise, estimated weight?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Looks like you got a great start ,nice work!
Gramps is right THT is full of Negative Nancy's  It will be tough but build a nice boat and they will come   we're rootin' for ya'


----------



## fishicaltherapist

ONE AT A TIME Manny!!!Intelligent approach,hard work, PERSEVERANCE, and BELIEF in your dream can equal success. Tough row to hoe? Damn right, but it's YOUR row. I got the boo-hoos and all the negative from just about everyone I knew when I took over a failed business in 1985. Funny, I sold that business after many 18-20 hour days, months, and years.......the one that's STILL going & quite profitable !! NOT banging any drums, just to let the naysayers "hide & watch". BEST OF LUCK TO YOU!!!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## blondmonkey777

I like it!


----------



## Paul_Barnard

I watched the THT thread and am pulling for you.  Small boats are low profit and a tough sell.  As soon as I get my Cape Island sold I will be in the market for a small fiberglass boat.  There aren't a lot of offerings, so it's good to have another option.  I respect the hell out of the way you have jumped in and taken off with this!

Can you tell us what the target specs are for deadrise, width, weight, HP?  When do you think you'll be able to wet test it?


----------



## camp

Fun thread. A couple years ago when I started shopping for a glass boat I had a vision of perfect simplicity in mind. I come from the land of aluminum boats and have always liked Lund Alaskans. I have always loved up-east commercial boats like West Point skiff as well. My goal was to find a beautiful but basic boat like these but made out of glass. They are worthy and have shallow water ability. I was amazed to find that there was almost nothing on the market similar. The closest boat I found was the privateer bay boat which is beautiful, expensive and still made with a lot of wood. I eventually bought a Panga Marine skiff which I love. Any way I dream of building an all glass basic/beautiful boat. Good for you for taking the plunge!


----------



## Parrboy

Good luck my man. As a small business owner I can assure you the hours will suck but it's worth it in the end. We have been in business 11 years now and I can't imagine working for someone else. There will be people trying to scare you because they are too afraid to chase their dreams and its easier to crush yours. Knock em dead bro


----------



## Mannys1264

Thanks for the feedback guys! Here are some specs and rough pricing.


Weight:450-500lbs (approximately) 
LOA:15'2"
Beam:'70
Fuel: 18gal
HP:40-60
Deadrise: 12 degrees (approximately) 

For our standard console model:
-pull up cleats
-all guttered hatches w/ finished interior in all compartments
-bilge and live well pumps
-switch panel
-self bailing cockpit 
-10 gal live well 
-poling platform
-custom color
-galvanized continental trailer
-Mercury 40

We're looking at around $18,500. 

Of course if you want more or less we can do whatever you want, hull only, hull and trailer, tiller hull, no live well no platform, hot pink hull, 300 gal livewell and 40 foot tuna tower whatever you can think of...


I should be laying the skin coat on monday, then finishing off the deck plug, making a stringer mold and we will have the first boat. Im going to do a nice demo video with the boat performing in different situations, a walk through video, nice photos etc...If anyone is interested in the boat and wants to come by the shop and check out the progress for yourself send me an email theres a contact form on my website: www.WhiteTipPowerBoats.com


----------



## Recidivists

Weight is hull only?


----------



## Mannys1264

Yes thats correct


----------



## iMacattack

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*

Looks good, however in fairness to other manufactures your post has been moved to the appropriate section.

We wish you the best of luck in your new endeavor.

Capt. Jan


----------

